# Need advice restaining deck *Pics*



## slickshift (Aug 25, 2005)

You possibly could (technically) go over that now, but it will not look as good as it could
It will appear somewhat blotchy and not absorbed evenly and properly

I disagree the wash is somewhat of a stripper, I would call a cleaner

I would step up to a mild stripper (Wolman's) or sand before staining


----------



## J187 (May 19, 2006)

slickshift said:


> You possibly could (technically) go over that now, but it will not look as good as it could
> It will appear somewhat blotchy and not absorbed evenly and properly
> 
> I disagree the wash is somewhat of a stripper, I would call a cleaner
> ...


 
OK thanks Slick. I guess its serving its purpose well cleaning. I will try a mild stripper next. So basically I want to end up w/ the entire deck looking like the whitest parts of what I have now? YOu will notice the post in my picture basically didn't strip at all - I want to make sure that is stripped all the way too? Thanks.


----------



## slickshift (Aug 25, 2005)

If you make the whole deck look as much like the light spots as possible, you'll have the best possible surface for your staining project, and your effort will be rewarded with a top quality looking job


----------



## J187 (May 19, 2006)

Thanks.


----------



## J187 (May 19, 2006)

The stripper did nothing on the posts. Do you think my next step should be to rent a sander?


----------



## slickshift (Aug 25, 2005)

...mmm....you could....
At this point I'd ask what type of stain you are using
Is it darker and/or more solid than what's on there?
Like a medium tint semi-trans or something?

The posts could end up darker than the decking, but if they are in good shape, and not blotchy with stain, and the new color is darker than what's on there, I'm wondering if it's worth it to sand


----------



## Faron79 (Jul 16, 2008)

This is my 12 yr-old Redwood deck...West side, never in shade.
Did some sanding on the steps, etc. Stained mid July '08.
I'm also sanding spindles & fascia-boards.










My stain of choice!!!

Sanded deck floor 3 yrs ago with a Vibrating-plate sander. Still looks real good!

Faron


----------



## J187 (May 19, 2006)

slickshift said:


> ...mmm....you could....
> At this point I'd ask what type of stain you are using
> Is it darker and/or more solid than what's on there?
> Like a medium tint semi-trans or something?
> ...


 
This is the stain I have. Its Sherwin Deckscapes. Cedar Bark. Semi Trans.


----------



## J187 (May 19, 2006)

I just tried treating the posts again w/ Wolman's stripper, no change. I have the floor and majority of the railings completely blond. I think I'm going to take my chances with the posts.


----------



## slickshift (Aug 25, 2005)

:thumbup:

I concur
Go for it


----------



## J187 (May 19, 2006)

Ok, I got the coating life extender down. Looks real nice. Not blotchy whatesoever. The second coat of Wolman's really did a lot for the stripping. Wolman's is so much better than any other stripper I tried. With the life extender down, I'm getting ready to stain. I have seen and heard conflicting reports - one coat or two?


----------



## slickshift (Aug 25, 2005)

I believe DeckScapes is a one coat product


...however, I don't mind letting you know I've more experience with two other one-coat oil trans/semi-trans (Cabot & BM), and I have used two coats of both if the situation calls for it
Like, trying to darken it up a bit, or one coat just sucks right into the wood

With both products I used the Cabot recommended wet on wet method
In other words, second coat before the first dries

If it sounds tricky, it is...especially for decking
Rails/posts it's a little easier


----------



## J187 (May 19, 2006)

Ok thanks. I'll pay attention to the absorbtion.


----------



## jellydonut (Jun 18, 2008)

when you put 2 coats on, i dont understand why it has to be wet on wet or put it on wet on dry? What would happen if the instructions are wet on wet and you do wet on dry? does it even matter?!?!


----------



## slickshift (Aug 25, 2005)

jellydonut said:


> when you put 2 coats on, i dont understand why it has to be wet on wet or put it on wet on dry? What would happen if the instructions are wet on wet and you do wet on dry? does it even matter?!?!


Well...it's not like paint that goes on like a film over a wall
Paint actually should be dry before re-coating

If there's a chemist about, or a good googler, maybe we'll get a specific technical answer, but...
The best way I can explain it is;
The one-coat stain is also a sealer, and it needs to absorb into the wood
If the first coat dries before the second coat, then the second coat won't sink into the wood like it should

From Personal/Professional Experience:
I know for a fact you can (technically it can be done) wait for it to dry, but the second coat won't absorb (and color) like you want it too
It won't fall off or anything....it's just not really the best way
It tends to pool more...and can even get blotchy

Best bet is to read the can
It will tell you if the product can be second coated, and if the first coat has to be wet or dry


----------



## J187 (May 19, 2006)

jellydonut said:


> when you put 2 coats on, i dont understand why it has to be wet on wet or put it on wet on dry? What would happen if the instructions are wet on wet and you do wet on dry? does it even matter?!?!


 
Jelly, I think what you need to realize in order for it to make sense is that part of the reason why we need to be so diligent stripping the deck is to provide for a porous environment to make sure the stain/sealer soaks in as well as possible, as slick explained. Also like he said, you are effectively sealing out your own second coat if you wait. 

I know I won't need a second coat now that I have started. The color is exactly what I was hoping for and seems to be what I would expect to be about the right absorbancy. I think that if I had opted to skip the Coating life extender, I would be definitley looking at a second coat, but having used that, I think this will be suffice. Almost done now, thanks again Slck for all your help - hard to believe we finally got some weather for something like this around here huh?


----------



## slickshift (Aug 25, 2005)

J187 said:


> - hard to believe we finally got some weather for something like this around here huh?


That's for sure
Hopefully fall will be warm enough for us to catch up with our exteriors out here
The just plain wet day after days were bad enough
But those sunny mornings with afternoon storms coming off the bay sent us scrambling more than once
At least if we are Bayside, we can hear them aways off for a little heads up


----------

